
American Petroleum Institute launched a MM dollar campaign against climate facts - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.climatefiles.com/trade-group/american-petroleum-institute/1998-global-climate-science-communications-team-action-plan/
======
perfunctory
"""

The environmental groups know they have been successful. Commenting after the
Kyoto negotiations about recent media coverage of climate change, Tom Wathen,
executive vice president of the National Environmental Trust, wrote:

"... As important as the extent of the coverage was the tone and tenor of it.
In a change from just six months ago, most media stories no longer presented
global warming as just a theory over which reasonable scientists could differ.
Most stories described predictions of global warming as the position of the
overwhelming number of mainstream scientists. That the environmental community
had, to a great extent, settled the scientific issue with the U.S. media is
the other great success that began perhaps several months earlier but became
apparent during Kyoto."

"""

Those were the days. And now we are back to square one.

------
DyslexicAtheist
see also: "Exxon Knew about Climate Change almost 40 years ago*
[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/exxon-knew-
about-...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/exxon-knew-about-
climate-change-almost-40-years-ago/)

